# Steampunk



## BTackitt




----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

how can they even make a call on that one? LOL


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This huy actually does full Steampunk-ish costumes! (bottom of the page)
http://khaoskostumes.com/?page_id=4


----------



## BTackitt

I wish I had the $$ to go ALLL steampunk


----------



## BTackitt

And first pic as a screensaver for Spotsmom


----------



## spotsmom

THANKS!!!  I'll load it tonight!  Way cool photo.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Wow, I love those phones. Love steampunk jewelry and costumes too.


----------



## BTackitt

Computer workstation:


----------



## BTackitt

Keyboard


----------



## BTackitt

Steampunk CAKE


----------



## BTackitt

Steampunk Gameboy


----------



## BTackitt

Steampunk Stormtroopers Helmet


----------



## BTackitt

thumbdrive:


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

BTackitt said:


> Keyboard


Datamancer's keyboard creations encouraged me to make my own steampunk keyboard. Sorry for the crappy cellphone pic. It's the best I have on hand right now.










Yes, I could have purchased the pretty brass, copper or aluminum frame from him, but they were too pricey for my wallet. A visit to the local Home Depot, the purchase of a couple of sets of old typewriter keys on ebay and a way too many hours to count and I ended up with my own version. It still draws looks at the office when we have visitors. 

- Mark


----------



## Reussie Miliardario

Love that computer work station!


----------



## Solidarity

To BTackkit:

By chance were you on that show on the Science Channel show "Oddities"? Because i recognize some of the steampunk objects like the office desk w/ computer etc. If so, have you ever gotten around to turning that chair you bought from them into a steampunk gaming machine?


----------



## BTackitt

Oh Solidarity, these are NOT mine.. I wish I was that creative. I quilt.. 

This thread is the result of one of our Saturday night chats. Someone had no clue what Steampunk was, so I scoured the 'net for some pics to show them what we were all talking about.


----------



## scarter

cool stuff


----------



## claytondb

That steampunk workstation is literally the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## PMartelly

saw this and thought of this thread. :]

http://www.etsy.com/listing/76441030/steampunk-cowboy-sheriff-robot-necklace


----------



## JimC1946

claytondb said:


> That steampunk workstation is literally the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Agreed!


----------



## PatrickWalts

BTackitt said:


> Computer workstation:


That's amazing. Is that your creation?


----------



## Vagueness

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Datamancer's keyboard creations encouraged me to make my own steampunk keyboard.


Wow!! fab job, liking it lots and just a little (OK a lot..) jealous


----------



## John Dorian

Steampunk is the coolest fad ever.


----------

